# Eurovelo 9 - Poland to Austria



## Lone Rider (23 Dec 2009)

Has anybody cycled this route? I am thinking about getting a Ryanair flight to Poznan, and then cycling to Vienna. The Eurovelo 9 route joins both cities, but I can't find any information about it. Following a signposted route takes all the hassle out of navigation and lets you enjoy the scenery. After Vienna ... don't know if I'll turn left or right.


----------



## Tony (24 Dec 2009)

Tempting....just one problem, the phrase "...getting a Ryanair flight..."
[settles down to look at various EV routes.....gets glint in eye]


----------



## Lone Rider (24 Dec 2009)

I have used Ryanair several times in the past. Last year I got a genuine bargain - 2€ return to Memmingen in Southern Germany. There were no taxes, no extras, just 2 euros! OK, so I had to pay 60€ to take my bike with me, and it got scratched on the return flight - my fault as it wasn't boxed. Another trip I made I didn't take my bike, and I bought a second-hand one when I arrived. Taking your own bike is better than renting or buying second-hand.


----------



## soltour (1 Jan 2010)

*poland to austria*

I did the Poland to Austria tour. I flew into Krakow and then headed through Czech R, Slavakia and into Vienna. The snag was that I did it in late September and it rained most of the time..apart from when I got into Austria and then things brightened...It was a dead easy journey and camped out most of the way..and of course on the danube


----------



## pdxtyler (8 Aug 2011)

Not sure if anyone is still watching this thread. but...
Can anyone tell me where to find route information for the Euro Velo 9? I can't seem to find any route maps or resources other than the ECF site telling me that the route exists. COmmenter above said the route was dead easy- Does that mean it's marked/signed most or all of the way?
Please advise where to find maps or resources.

Thanks.


----------



## Brains (8 Aug 2011)

The best cycle maps of Germany and the surrounding areas are those by Bikeline books by Estabauer 
Even if they don't cover the entire route they are worth getting for the bits they do


----------



## pdxtyler (8 Aug 2011)

thanks.


----------



## calibanzwei (12 Aug 2011)

Only found out about the EV routes yesterday - checking them out myself!


----------



## EuroRider (19 Aug 2011)

I'm near Vienna, depending if you're turning left or right, let me know, maybe I'll draft ya' :-)


----------



## Regina Redman (21 Jul 2012)

soltour said:


> *poland to austria*
> 
> I did the Poland to Austria tour. I flew into Krakow and then headed through Czech R, Slavakia and into Vienna. The snag was that I did it in late September and it rained most of the time..apart from when I got into Austria and then things brightened...It was a dead easy journey and camped out most of the way..and of course on the danube


----------



## Regina Redman (21 Jul 2012)

soltour said:


> *poland to austria*
> 
> I did the Poland to Austria tour. I flew into Krakow and then headed through Czech R, Slavakia and into Vienna. The snag was that I did it in late September and it rained most of the time..apart from when I got into Austria and then things brightened...It was a dead easy journey and camped out most of the way..and of course on the danube


----------



## Regina Redman (21 Jul 2012)

My husband rusty and I would like to take this exact route at the end of this month (July 29) - could you give me some info on places you stayed - we also really enjoy camping -and what route was taken (E9?) - and where we may access a detailed map for the route - it has been difficult as we are now in Krakow for work and am having limited map possibilities- thanks for any info you can provide. Regina


----------



## apaula (25 Jul 2012)

Titles of tourist maps and guides of the Polish part of the route EuroVelo 9 you can find on this blog eurovelo9 in Poland


----------



## Regina Redman (26 Jul 2012)

apaula said:


> Titles of tourist maps and guides of the Polish part of the route EuroVelo 9 you can find on this blog eurovelo9 in Poland


Thanks! I will check it out.
Regina


----------

